# Zugang zu REGEDIT in Windows XP verbieten



## ALS (1. November 2003)

Hilfe!
Wie kann ich den Zugang zu REGEDIT verbieten (bzw. Regedit unzugaenglich machen), wenn mein App gestartet wird?

Habe das hier probiert, ist aber nicht sehr praktisch:

REGEDIT4
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"DisableRegistryTools"=dword:00000000
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"DisableRegistryTools"=dword:00000000

Wie geht das mit API?

HILFE!


----------

